# SMS von +27716733179



## Reducal (28 Juli 2010)

Kann mir jmd. verraten, wofür das gut sein soll?



> Ich habe gerade eben folgende SMS auf mein Handy bekommen :
> 
> Hello!:Your  number has won GB£950,000.00 on UK2018 world cup bid FIFA promotions. Contact  Frank David on [email protected] Quote Ref PCIN2018UK.


http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/27716733179

Absenderkennung ist +27716733179.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2010)

*AW: SMS von +27716733179*

hallo...

habe gerade eben exakt die gleiche sms bekommen!!
bestimmt abzocke........werde es sofort löschen und gut ist!!!

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2010)

*AW: SMS von +27716733179*

Hallo.....

ich habe auch die GLEICHE SMS bekommen und gleich gelöscht.

Danke Euch für die Warnung.

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2010)

*AW: SMS von +27716733179*

macht die Runde - sollte mal jemand nachgehen und zur Rechenschaft ziehen - sprich Geld abholen!!!!


----------

